# Godzilla : -)



## Sil (Nov 23, 2018)

Eos M 10 EFM 55-200 extension tube 9 mm


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2018)

That is some fantastic light; almost looks like a comic book image (and I mean that in a good way).


----------



## Sil (Nov 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> That is some fantastic light; almost looks like a comic book image (and I mean that in a good way).




i like ...comic book.... thank Tirediron...: -)


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 23, 2018)

Excellent work Sil! Really love this one.


----------



## Sil (Nov 23, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Excellent work Sil! Really love this one.




Thank Jeff !! ; -)


----------



## Overread (Nov 23, 2018)

Really like this one and like Tired the light really works! It's a cold/cool light and not one I'd use, which makes this photo even more interesting to me! A very neat creative twist on macro!


----------



## Sil (Nov 24, 2018)

Overread said:


> Really like this one and like Tired the light really works! It's a cold/cool light and not one I'd use, which makes this photo even more interesting to me! A very neat creative twist on macro!



Thank Overread ..very kind...: -)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 24, 2018)

The color and lighting really make this shot. Without them, it would just be an ok macro. Nice job!


----------



## Sil (Nov 24, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The color and lighting really make this shot. Without them, it would just be an ok macro. Nice job!




Thank Dean...;-)


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 1, 2018)

Cracking shot Sil, looks like a Promo shot for a horror movie.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice one....


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks like you had a very narrow dof to work with, Great work.


----------

